# Help! :(



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly has been on a long, wet walk. Since we came home, she wants to keep licking her paw. I've had a look and she's got a crack on her biggest paw pad. It's not bleeding or anything, but she won't put any weight on it. Every time she gets up, she limps a couple of times and then lies down again and wants to lick it again.

Is it just the crack on her paw causing the limping? Should I bandage it up? Does she need to go to the vet? 

Help!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Tilly has been on a long, wet walk. Since we came home, she wants to keep licking her paw. I've had a look and she's got a crack on her biggest paw pad. It's not bleeding or anything, but she won't put any weight on it. Every time she gets up, she limps a couple of times and then lies down again and wants to lick it again.
> 
> Is it just the crack on her paw causing the limping? Should I bandage it up? Does she need to go to the vet?
> 
> Help!


I just found this on willow. I am using bag balm a few times a day and we just bought some paw wax. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly won't let me get near enough to take a photo, she pulls it away whenever I try to look. Do you think pets at home (our version of pet smart) would sell some kind of paw wax? 

She looks so sad


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Tilly - I'd wash her pad off in some luke warm water - I'm a big fan of salty water (dissolve some salt in boiling water then cool down with cold - that way you know the paw is clean. It sounds to me as if she might have something stuck in it, or between her toes. Is there any blood - has she pulled a nail? 
Inzi often manages to slice her paw on a flint, at this time of year there are flints all over the fields - can end up with a nasty cut - but I don't like bandaging or stapling paws - much better to exercise lightly and wash thoroughly and let the air get to the wound.
Hope you manage to get a good look at her paw. Try distracting her with one of her birthday goodies. Check for a thorn stuck into one of the pads - amazing how they can get stuck in absolutely flush with the pad - it must really hurt.
Let us know how she is.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Marzi - she's got some raw mince left for tea time, so I might get OH to distract her with that while I try to have a look, I'll get the torch out! There's so much fur to move out of the way as well! I'll let you know how we get on.

No fun when its your birthday


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi has good advice. Hope Tilly is ok


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We would also agree with warm, salty water, hope Tilly feels better soon x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Tilly, I hope she gets better soon. X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Right, I've done some investigative poking and squeezing. Having held both paws in my hands, the injured paw is definitely quite swollen. She has no problem with me poking about at her paw pads, nails or in between her toes, but doesn't like me applying any pressure to the top of her paw, so I'm thinking its more like a sprain.

I have some anti-inflammatory medicine from about 6 weeks ago when she was a bit off. Checked the use by date etc. so I've put some of that in with her dinner according to the recommended dosage.

She is still putting no weight on it and is very subdued. Poor Tilly  xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor Tilly, ruby did this once when Ralph chased her up a tree!!
I had anti inflam and some pain killer, she limped for a couple of days but was then fine, it was a shame she could only watch Ralph run on the beach - I didn't let her off lead and carried her, she made a quick recovery - I hope Tilly does too xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor baby and on her birthday It could be something really small implanted in her paw like a small piece of glass or something?? I hope she is better soon!:hug:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie had a cracked paw. I took her to the vet and they gave me a brilliant little bootie with laces to keep her foot dry and protected.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor girl, hope she gets better soon, thorns can get in and be hard to spot. x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

How is Tilly's Paw today?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

She's still limping and licking it, but she is putting a little more weight on it. I've given her another dose of anti inflammatory this morning, so will see how she is in the morning to decide if she needs to go to the vets.

Thank you for thinking of her  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad she seems a little better but I would probably get her checked out unless you see a real improvement tomorrow, just to put your mind at rest, although they probably won't do much and will charge you loads anyway!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh poor Tilly I agree with cleaning the paw in salt water, I had a cairn called Bertie (RIP) who suffered with his paws. I still have hibbiscrub from the vets in the doggie first aid box for bathing poorly paws, also some bandage stuff I think is used on horses on their legs that sticks to itself. Its really easy to rap around a dogs paw to protect it when they go out (again used by Bertie lots) Also it would help her that you had some anti inflammatory meds left that you were able to give her! Hope Tilly is feeling better soon?? :bday: Tilly for yesterday from me and George xx


----------

